# Laminating badges!?



## embriel (Jul 14, 2010)

So, I want to laminate some badges and I wanted to know, how do you go about it?
do you use a laminating sheets the no heat way, or do you actually laminate your pieces?  which do you recommend? or what are the results you've seen?

Please and Thank you :>


----------



## elenawing (Jul 14, 2010)

I use an old old docuseal95 xD. I find that using an actual laminator really helps, and heated produces good quality and and an even surface. It's mostly each person's preference, but finding a good sturdy machine (not necessarily expensive) is important if you want to be churning out laminations regularly. Deofinitely browse around, as I've seen people waste money on machines that produce quite bad results


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought this said "laminating badgers" and just had to click.

I cannot express my disappointment.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

Well if you'd like to make sure it's nice looking, you can always just go to a print shop and have them do it for you?


----------



## Dreamerwolf (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a no heat laminator by Xyron. It's /okay/. It's strong, but the lamination isn't as thick as I'd like. I actually prefer the professional lamination at kinkos or staples, it's thicker and it's not very expensive, like $1 something a page. It's just inconvenient to have to go out to the store to do it. I've also used self laminating sheets..they are pretty good too..still not as good as at the stores but more sturdy than the machine. It can be a little tricky to get used to doing though.


----------



## embriel (Jul 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I thought this said "laminating badgers" and just had to click.
> 
> I cannot express my disappointment.


 
I apologize profusely but, I can't help you out here D:


----------



## embriel (Jul 14, 2010)

elenawing said:


> I use an old old docuseal95 xD. I find that using an actual laminator really helps, and heated produces good quality and and an even surface. It's mostly each person's preference, but finding a good sturdy machine (not necessarily expensive) is important if you want to be churning out laminations regularly. Deofinitely browse around, as I've seen people waste money on machines that produce quite bad results


 
How much did you spend on yours? I'm thinking that I'll start out with no heat lamination, and if it becomes more necessary look into a heat laminator to have around.


----------



## embriel (Jul 14, 2010)

True! But I'm also interested in looking into an independent option :3


----------



## elenawing (Jul 16, 2010)

sorry for the late reply! ORZ

I'd say that you'd be able to grab a pretty decent one for about $40? I got mine YEARS ago, so I don't think what I paid would be relative xD


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 17, 2010)

Soo.... you can go to Staples and have them laminate it for you?


Confidentially? C:


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 31, 2010)

I've seen this 25 dollar Scotch heat laminator at Walmart that's been calling my name. Anyone ever used that?


----------



## embriel (Aug 2, 2010)

no but you gotta remember you get what you pay for D8
I actually found a nice heat laminator for 60 bucks that was marked down from 160$, so I bought it on the spot xD  
it's 9 inches wide which is great for the bigger badges I like to do. it can laminate 3 mm sheets and 5 mm sheets.
they only had the 3mm laminating pouches at the store though, the 3mm isn't as thick as I'd want it to be but, if I go with 5mm I think it would be perfect  the quality is awesome too, everything comes out perfect every time!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 3, 2010)

For "normal"-sized badges, I've actually used Con-Tact for lamination. (I do my badges on thick-ass printer paper glued together double, so I don't need lamination for rigidity.) They've held up well, and for me it's a good way of doing badges that I want to fit in a standard badge holder (otherwise I'd need to make the actual badge a mite smaller, to account for the fact most laminate doesn't hold up over time if it's not laminated to itself around the edges). I'll laminate funny-shaped badges in a real laminator, but no point with the square ones that I just need to be able to withstand random minor spills and spatters.


----------

